# Muskie Angler Log (MAL)



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Introducing the Muskie Angler Log. 

This is the new ODNR muskie reporting system. No more scale samples!

With this new online reporting system the DNR has asked that we report all muskie catches and also the days we go fishless. Thats right, they also want to know about those all too familiar fishless days. The data will help them determine future stocking needs.

To log onto the system you will need to create an account just like you did here at OGF. Then simply follow the directions for entering all the needed information. The system is very easy to use.

For those without internet access there will be postpaid cards at the boat ramps. You will also be able to get the cards from baitshops near the lakes, all of the Ohio muskie clubs/MI chapters, and of course the DNR.

Here is the link: www.ohiodnr.com/muskielog


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Thanks!!! I just registered. Now I have to catch one!!
John


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Maybe I should start a crappie fishing log...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Gotta start small and go big! Still would be nice to get one the first day out. Cant wait!!!!!!! Also reg. and summited a ? for fish and game.


----------



## gsteel (Feb 16, 2008)

I'll check it out thanks.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Be sure to get registered. Most folks I know already have their new fishing license for 2008 and are chomping at the bit to get a lure in the water. *Remember to record your trips where you get skunked as well.* Not only is this going to be very useful info for the ODNR, it is very useful to us as fishermen. There is already a ton of historical data loaded into the database and you can sort it and use the information how you see fit.

Good luck!

CG


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

a cool option would be if you could upload a pic per entry.....


----------



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

Guy
Are you telling us you still take pictures of all those little fish you catch


----------

